# ME lindeburg Sample exam..worth it?



## uzairsyedahmed (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am at a crossroads trying to decide and would appreciate your input. I would hopefully be done with chapters in MERM end of September or first week of October. I would revise and then hit the exams. From what I am told, the lindeburg sample exam is way too hard and demoralizing etc etc. But is it worth doing at all? I know people have said that they got 40 /80 in it and passed and that NCEES is closer to real thing. If I do a timed lindeburg one, would it help in clearing concepts / timing? or is it way harder to be of any use?

Also, should one do this one once before the NCEES one since that is easier of the two and its better to get confident after having your behind handed to you then they other way around.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sycamore PE (Sep 19, 2013)

I wouldn't think it's worth it. I didn't attempt the Lindbergh exam. I kicked butt on the NCEES practice exam, and I felt like I kicked butt on the real exam. I passed, so I know I did well enough.

There's no harm in doing an extra exam, though. In my situation, my son was a baby while I was prepping for the exam, so I tried to keep my studying efficient to minimize time away from him. If you have no reason to minimize your study time, have at the Lindbergh exam.


----------



## kvarshne (Sep 19, 2013)

I think you should try it. It is harder than the real exam but be sure that real exam will be harder than NCEES sample test. I took Lindbergh exam two days before the april test (26/40 morning, 31/40 afternoon) and passed. This together with 6 m solution will help.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Sep 20, 2013)

It is worth it just to get more practice problems. For the most part those questions are generally waaaay too long to be PE exam questions. You have to learn the material anyways, why not go for the problem that will make you work for it. By the way, only the NCEES practice exam comes close to what you will feel in the exam.


----------



## Power63 (Sep 27, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with it. I reviewed parts of the MERM and did an NCEES practice exam and passed.


----------

